# Congratulations



## ics

Hello!  
I was wondering how to say <congratulations> to a friend who's recently graduated univercity, possibly in a slang, fluent way, I'd like to surprise her!!  I don't speak Polish at all...
thank you!!


----------



## Thomas1

ics said:
			
		

> Hello!
> I was wondering how to say <congratulations> to a friend who's recently graduated univercity, possibly in a slang, fluent way, I'd like to surprise her!!  I don't speak Polish at all...
> thank you!!


Hello, 

We will try to teach you basic Polish "congratulations" within a moment. 
We usually use "gratulacje" [gratoolutsyeh] or "moje gratulacje" [moyeh gratoolatsyeh].
Sometimes young people use "gratulations" but this is English and won't be good if you want to surprise her with your Polish 

You can type in the words I gave you into the box on this site then click on the red button below the box, and listen to the pronunciation.

Should you have any further questions, please, do not hestate to ask them.

Tom


----------



## ics

Czesc Tomas, thank you for your answer and the link!!

Yes, I have a question: does moje mean many?

"dzinkoje"!!


----------



## Thomas1

ics said:
			
		

> Czesc Tomas, thank you for your answer and the link!!
> 
> Yes, I have a question: does moje mean many?
> 
> "dzinkoje"!!


Cześć Ics,

Proszę. I can see I've already known some Polish.   

"moje" means my so the whole second phrase reads "my congratulations". We could develop it to "my most sincere congratulations" and it would be "moje najszczersze gratulacje" --this sounds quite warm in Polish but requires more enunciating abilities to our simple pronuciation. 

Tom

PS: the correct spelling of "dzinkoje" is "dziękuję". Anyway, your version of the spelling sounds pretty cute in Polish.


----------



## ics

> moje najszczersze gratulacje"


 
I tried with the link you gave me, it will take me a month to learn how to pronounce it!!! Anyway I like it the most and I only have to write it so that's perfect!!
Thanks again Thomas!  
czesc!

ps 





> Proszę.


 I believe that means you are welcome.... )


----------



## Thomas1

ics said:
			
		

> I tried with the link you gave me, it will take me a month to learn how to pronounce it!!! Anyway I like it the most and I only have to write it so that's perfect!!
> Thanks again Thomas!
> czesc!


It's not that difficult..., is it? 
If you don't need to say it and just write it on a piece of paper that makes the matters a way more simple,
Przyjmij moje najszczersze gratulacje. Accept my most sincere congratulations.

A usual Polish young person would add something like the following: _Kiedy oblewamy?_ this means more or less when are we going to celebrate it (which inseparably is joined with alcohol drinking, at least in most cases ).




> ps I believe that means you are welcome.... )


Right you are, I am surprised by your command of Polish. 

Tom


----------



## majlo

ics, informally, we often say _gratki [grutki] _


----------



## Thomas1

I don't know it, Majlo, is it a regional usage, by any chance?


----------



## Little_Me

majlo said:
			
		

> ics, informally, we often say _gratki [grutki] _



I heard that few times from my friend who also says quite often "sorki" instead of "sorry" or "przepraszam" and actually I find it funny but a bit childish as well IMHO it sounds definitely more 'girly' and I can't imagine any man saying that!


----------



## majlo

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> I don't know it, Majlo, is it a regional usage, by any chance?



Well, I don't think so. I think it derives from the Internet usage. I don't know if you visit kurnik.pl, but if so, you are likely to hear _gratki _when you win a game.


----------



## ics

“Kolos dziekuje” for your answers!! You are all very kind!!  
I decided for “_Moje gratulacje! Kiedy oblewamy?”  _sounds more “native” and that will definitely surprise my friend! 

Czes’c’ and dobrenight!  thanks again!!


----------

